# A little of this and that



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I tell you the Choctawhatchee River situation is sure getting old. About the time it drops a little below the 'action' stage here comes another storm and it rises again. It's been that way for a long time. Bream fishing has been a struggle for most folks, at least folks I know who fish the river. For myself the numbers have been very modest...around the dozen to a dozen and half more or less. And you have to hunt hard for these. Of course the back-water guys are probably at their best right now, but I'm not one of them. 

So for the past month or two most of my attention has been on mullet with a hook and line. This has provided a good alternative and the 'catching' part of fishing has been good. A good hole is quickly covered early in the morning with lined up boats on a daily basis. A lot of these guys are river people looking for a little more action than they can find on the river.

Hopefully it won't be long before river fishing will be the norm we usually have this time of year. No more rain for a couple of weeks sure would help the situation.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Got a report today of a very nice bream catch in a lake off Mitchell River. Bream are hungry and biting in spite of high muddy water. Hope I can find them tomorrow


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

FishWalton said:


> Got a report today of a very nice bream catch in a lake off Mitchell River. Bream are hungry and biting in spite of high muddy water. Hope I can find them tomorrow



Well, we didn't do squat today.....only 5 decent eating size were kept. However, I bet some good catches were made somewhere. The parking lot at Black Creek Lodge was almost full when we came in about 1:30


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

The rivers should be getting right by the end of the week for you. Really good next week with warm weather and no rain forecasted


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

kmerr80 said:


> The rivers should be getting right by the end of the week for you. Really good next week with warm weather and no rain forecasted


Yep, next week is looking much better, but it will be the week after before I can do any serious bream fishing. Family visitors coming. In the meantime I will be after mullet this week and so is everybody else.


----------

